# Danish Oil



## lurker (18 Aug 2008)

For many of you this is going to be a sucking eggs lesson...........

I think we are all aware that this stuff settles out, but until now I'd not realised to what extent.

I bought a new 1 litre can of Rustins and gave it a bloody good shake up.

I decanted about 150 ml into a small lidded glass jar so as not to contaminate the "stock"

A day later I noticed the stuff in the jar had settled out, but what surprised me was the efforts I had to go to in order to re-suspend the layers. Its far more than a few quick shakes.

I now realise that in the past when I've used it from the can its not been properly mixed.

I've put a largish stainless steel nut into the can to aid mixing :lol:


----------



## The Shark (19 Aug 2008)

Lurker,
Thanks for that. Up until now, I have just been giving the can a few cursory shakes. Will have to be more careful in future.

Malc


----------



## Tusses (19 Aug 2008)

luckily most of my danish is in clear bottles so I can see when it's mixed.

I do keep them out of the sun tho


----------



## BradNaylor (19 Aug 2008)

A sobering thought.

I buy my Danish Oil in 5 litre cans from Morrells and just give it a shake before I use it. The trouble is it can be months on the shelf between jobs. I must be more careful.

Dan.


----------



## lurker (20 Aug 2008)

Dan (& others),

Do your normal shake thing, then get a long clean stick and prod around in the bottom of the can.

I bet there is a layer of "treacle" or more precisely most of the "varnish" component of the Danish Oil down there at the bottom of the can.

I've decided that this is why some of my Danish oil projects have been unsatisfactory.


----------

